

Programmer Legally Avoids Federal Taxes for 9yrs - ngorenflo
http://www.shareable.net/blog/how-to-not-pay-taxes

======
paulhauggis
I hate paying taxes as much as the next guy, but I don't think I would go to
these lengths to avoid them.

